
CSS Variables Are a Bad Idea - mhr_online
http://aaron-gustafson.com/notebook/css-variables-are-a-bad-idea/
======
ppj606
I wouldn't say they are bad idea verbatim, but as they do not have good
browser support, it is currently bad practice to rely upon them.

I certainly won't be swaying from using Sass and the other various benefits
you get from a pre-processor. As you say - right now it's a no brainer.

